# Gilligans has a refit



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey this is Leo ( ozenajager,helms deep and any other alias names that keep me ahead of the wanted posters) I just thought I would give a shout out to all the fishing peeps. Aqua Huntress and I have just re thatched the ol watering hole for oyster nights . They are supposed to be restocking by the end of next week . So prepare yo selfs for a new roof when we crank the summer meet back up.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice thanks


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!.....................looks Great...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cool skill. guess you will never be homeless.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks really nice. How many beers did that take to build


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I dont see any mermaids mounted anywhere. On the Top maybe?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen references to the free oyster nights but never did understand exactly what it is and when it starts.
I guess what has me baffled is why would a hotel give away oysters and what's the connection to PFF ?
When will it start back up again ?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I guess what has me baffled is why would a hotel give away oysters and what's the connection to PFF ?
> When will it start back up again ?



*why would a hotel give away oysters?*

Because they can. This will be year 6 starting up. They start shucking about 300 pounds at 4 pm, and shuck until they are gone. Usually 8 pm. The tourists are there at 4 pm, we show up after work about 6 pm.

*what's the connection to PFF ?*

The Food and Beverage Manager six years ago started this. Loup Garou on the forum here. He tried to increase biz by drawing locals in at Gilligan's with Free Oysters, advertising on the beach. No One Came!! So he posted on here on the PFF, and it took off.

Loup has now been promoted to a giant position with the company, but his legacy lives on at Free Oyster Night Wednesday. The bar keeps take real good care of us, and some become fishing buddies. 


*I've seen references to the free oyster nights but never did understand exactly what it is and when it starts.*

Free Oysters!!! What is to understand? You arrive, belly up, suck em down.
They are currently closed for the winter, but once open, soon now, for the season, they run this every Wed Night, open to the public. PFF'ers get special pricing on drinks.


----------



## Jlars (Apr 2, 2014)

Dont forget to bring in your days catch and Leo will grill them up to share with all. 
I cant wait to get back down. Ill bring some Wisconsin cheese curds


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody know when this is starting back up ?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

welldoya said:


> Anybody know when this is starting back up ?


They have not announced yet. But should be soon now.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I am not sure. But we need to start grilling before the tourist move in and start sucking on the rib bones! It is a joke that if you ever go on Wednesday night you will hear the story. Anyway It still going to be a while before Gin and I make a Wednesday night. But when I can I will bring the grill and a little something from the Best Stop!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> They have not announced yet. But should be soon now.


Thanks. I'm going to make it this year. I've got a buddy come down April 22 from Illinois and he really wants to stop by. Hope it's going on by then.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

was good to actually meet BT last year and the oysters were fantastic and necessary to get rid of the crow taste I ate that day


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is spring time again, 2015, and Gilligan's Tiki Hut Opens 03/18/15


----------

